

Ask YC: A way to get a European buyer on the Mechanical Turk? - HansF

I was curious if any of you knew a way to get work done by Amazon's mechanical Turk. When I try to sign up, the form tells me it's only for US citizens.
Any way around this? Alternatives? Or should I find a US buddy to help me out?
======
wonka
hey brother i will help you out

